# Speaker cable termination?



## jmy2469 (Nov 24, 2009)

Ok, I just picked up the Kef Q900's and the Q600 to go with my Arcam. I need to order new speaker cables. Do you prefer bare wire,spades,or banana plugas as far as termination goes?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Bare wires can be messy but, otherwise, I don't care.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Surely what I'm about to write is such a small concern that it really won't have an audible effect, but:

Every wire connection you make will degrade the sound, so technically using bare wire will cause the least amount of signal degredation.

May not be true but that's what I'd heard many years ago and it makes sense to me.


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

I've always used bare wire in the past, but using banana plugs for the dedicated HT I'm building now, since I'm constantly moving the gear around while the build is in progress.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I think Kal summed it up.

I use mostly bare wire. When it won't fit or I have trouble keeping all the strands under control I might use a connector, but the decision is usually based upon what fits and what is practical. Issues with sound quality differences have never been confirmed in any objective manner that I know about.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

I just remembered that when I installed my new budget wires for the JBL's, I tinned (soldered) the bare ends. Awhile ago I was reorientating my Bose Acoustimass system and noticed their factory wires were all tinned and thought that was a good idea (really helps getting the wires into those small cheap spring clips). 
It's definitely less messy for repeated in-outs, easier to get in the hole, and feels like it keeps a little tighter connection.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Tinned is preferred for protection from corrosion, then bare wire, unless as stated there is a need for a different connector.

Banana plugs are great if moving stuff often or swapping pieces in and out. I only use Spades/Pins when they are necessitated by the terminal of the speaker/amp.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

nholmes1 said:


> Tinned is preferred for protection from corrosion, then bare wire, unless as stated there is a need for a different connector.
> 
> Banana plugs are great if moving stuff often or swapping pieces in and out. I only use Spades/Pins when they are necessitated by the terminal of the speaker/amp.


+1:T Bananas are good for keeping wires under control and it makes moving equipment around alot easier.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I like locking banana plugs for convenience and strength, especially on wall plates.


----------



## jrb2969 (Oct 15, 2009)

Bananas aren't bad for flexibility, but they aren't the most reliable. I personally don't like trying to install bare wire, because it is too finicky. Best is some kind of pin or spade that fits the binding post so you can screw it down. Unfortunately, most of these are kind of pricey. I have cut one side of a spade that I can crimp on a 12 gauge wire or as appropriate. It may not be gold plated, but it is both flexible and reliable. A good crimp tool is recommended, such as a color coded ratchet crimper.


----------



## Ray3 (Feb 4, 2008)

Well, that is a pretty comprehensive list (I like the banana plug approach myself).

A hint I stumbled on that has proven valuable (especially at the receiver connections) - get some white electrical tape , wrap some around the end of the speaker wire and mark which speaker it is for. CC = center, FL = front left, etc.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I prefer banana plugs. I used to like bare wires, but it gets messy real quickly.

I'm using Neutrik Speakon connectors on the speakers I'm currently building.

I really like the Speakon connectors. They are simple, insulated and solid.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

I use banana's for everything. Its just easier since I move my equipment around all the time. They look nice too and if you keep your eye out you can usually find some pretty decent ones pretty inexpensively. The biggest thing I've ran into is they can get loose over time if they aren't the best quality. A simple adjustment to the pin every now and then is all it takes though. I personally use the GLS Audio ones from speakerrepair.com.


----------



## Ray3 (Feb 4, 2008)

One of our sponsors (Parts Express) has a nice selection of banana plugs.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ray3 said:


> Onee of our sponsors (Parts Express) has a nice selection of banana plugs.


I really like these ones: http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=091-358 

They're protected from touching and should fit VERY snug in the terminals. Super easy to terminate too!


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Good call on the labeling. I got a mid-level Dymo a few years back, and some heat shrink print cartridges for it and it's great. Really makes for a clean install to see Center, Left, Right, Sub all properly labeled. Not super cheap, but then you can go around the house and label everything


----------



## AVoldMan (May 15, 2011)

It looks like the banana plug connectors are all a mechanical screw type. Does anyone prefer soldered banana plugs? Any make/model preferences?

What do you thinnk of monPrices' bananas? I really could not get them secure without soldering.


----------



## pato (May 25, 2011)

hi,

i am a diy-er looking for the best sounding solution for a diy speaker cable (link)

thanks


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I think solder are less common because it takes a lot of wattage to solder the usual suspects of speaker wire (14AWG and 12AWG). That's not to say you can't, but it is definitely easier to crimp or screw down.

In many ways, mechanical connections are better for the larger gauges, because it allows for more direct contact area without worry that the solder will become the signal conductor (which is never ideal, it's usually higher resistance than the copper). Improper cold solder joints are even worse, and can be more common with the larger gauge wires.

That's not to say they are impossible to do properly, just harder to do properly.


----------



## AVoldMan (May 15, 2011)

Anthony said:


> I think solder are less common because it takes a lot of wattage to solder the usual suspects of speaker wire (14AWG and 12AWG). That's not to say you can't, but it is definitely easier to crimp or screw down.


I agree with a higher powered soldering iron. I had a 35 Watt iron I had previously used for stained glass projects. This worked fine for the doubled up 16 gauge wire I was using in a "star quad" configuration.

Do you have a favorite banana plug brand? Either screw down or solder type?


----------

